# Secondary Visa Applicant



## Ridettu02 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there-
I am currently in WA on a 457 visa sponserd by my company and the primary visa holder. My girlfriend made the move over to OZ on a Work Holiday Visa a few months back. I want to add to her to my visa as a secondary visa applicant as she has found a job that she would like to stay at more than 6 months and stay with me until my visa is up. I have seen on the IMMI website that secondary applicants are allowed to come in under the primary visa holder and allowed to study and work. 

My question is do i need to get approval from my company to add her on my visa as a secondary visa? I know my company has done this before for another employee and just wrote a simple letter acknowledging and approving it. Though i work for another boss within the same company and he wants to know if the company will see any drawbacks in signing the same letter. 

I am under the impression that there is no drawbacks to the company for my parter to come in as a secondary visa, and the company is not liable for anything. I assume that once my visa is up hers will be up as well. 

Any other limitations or obligations? 

Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm not sure about the 457 visa, but I know with other visas once they have been granted you cannot add anyone to them. Hopefully someone can clarify (I've had a search but can't seem to find an answer as yet).

Here are the obligations for the 457 visa: Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

Dolly


----------

